# hallo, pls rate this fish



## mrbokuchan (Nov 13, 2015)

My baby boy i called him Appolo, 

pls rate it thanks.


View attachment 661970


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Well I've never been a "fish judge" before but I say gorgeous! 10, and congrats! : )


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

For marbles, color should be 50/50, he has a little more blue. He should and does have both blue and white in his dorsal and caudal but no orange in them and no blue in the anal, not sure how they judge that. So maybe a slight fault? Caudal seems nice, definitely hit the 180 degrees and is a bit over, but no extra points for that  Anal is missing the point at the end but I don't find an actual fault for that, unless someone else knows (please share lol) He has split vents which i think is a slight to minor fault. And a tiny bit of stair stepping on the dorsal, but not bad because most have several little steps lol I have a soft spot for marbles and it seems like everyone has something wrong. It's just a matter of picking and choosing I guess. I have some with crazy nice color, but little faults here and there. But he is very pretty! I have one similar


----------



## mrbokuchan (Nov 13, 2015)

waw, im a hobbyst for along time but i didnt know how to judge my own fish, i just collect many colours (specially CT and HMPK) , btw thanks its really helping , but Appolo had new master now hehehehehehe )))


----------

